# Specialized Aero Road Helmet?



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know if Specialized will be releasing an Aero Road helmet in 2013?


----------



## smokie496 (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope not. But maybe it will be a Bob The Builder edition?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Isn't the TT2 an aero road helmet??
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

God, I hope not.

Look even more like a complete doofus just so I can save .0000000000000000001 watts over 5,000 miles? 

No thanks.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

RkFast said:


> God, I hope not.
> 
> Look even more like a complete doofus just so I can save .0000000000000000001 watts over 5,000 miles?
> 
> No thanks.


Just because they make them, doesn't mean you have to buy one. :wink:

Personally, I think the front air scoop-like design on their road helmets makes me look like a doofus.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> Personally, I think the front air scoop-like design on their road helmets makes me look like a doofus.


And not the spandex?


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

I was thinking more of the lines of what Mark Cavendish wore during his win at the Worlds the other year. Kinda like what Lazer has with their model


----------



## Tom_UK (Jan 12, 2012)

Here you go

View attachment 277348


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Nismo4x4 (May 6, 2012)

Here's another
View attachment 277410


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> And not the spandex?


Some of us can pull it off without looking dorky.


----------

